# White pants with what color jacket?



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Really having a hard time picking out a color scheme that I like. I had a dark brown jacket & light brown pants that were ok but wasnt for me. So I changed to white pants & white jacket & it's ok.. I really wanna keep the white pants but really dunno what color would go with white pants for a jacket any good idea's..? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Lime green?
Whatever colors the ski patrol isn't wearing... I'd stay away from red and orange.
Isn't it cool for guys to wear pink these days? :laugh:
Sorry I'm not very helpful. If you can't decide on a color why not go for a really big multicolored obnoxious print?


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Some kind of neon color so that you can stand out in a crowd of people and it would make it easy for you friends to find you and your enemies to point and laugh. Does that help?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you can wear any color with white...


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Like Nivek said, pretty much everything goes with white. so pick your favourite colour and rock that in a jacket. not that hard really...


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Whenever I wear my white pants I just use my black jacket or my really dark green one. It looks fine and keeps it simple which is what I want.


----------

